# Sorry about the St. Joe Outing



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Sorry I didnt make the outing. I am glad I didnt make any arrangements with anyone. 

My son has a fever and I wasnt able to take him to gma's house. I was really looking forward to it, but my family must come first. I hope you all had a great time and I will try and make the next one. I missed getting together with old friends and making new ones. 

Dave


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I was wondering about ya, and hoping to see you. You are right about family first. I hope he is doing ok now. Thanks for posting/explaining. there's always next year!.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dave, sorry bout your son.  I hope he's doing better! You made the right choice...a few laughs and some fishing is not worth neglecting family! I too was looking forward to seeing ya. I'm sure I'll run across you sometime on one of my walks on the north pier. 

ben


----------

